
The Background Data and Battery Usage of Facebook's iOS App - qzervaas
https://www.macstories.net/linked/the-background-data-and-battery-usage-of-facebooks-ios-app/
======
newman314
I checked and indeed there is a large amount of background usage.

I've set videos to not autoplay to see if that helps.

